

Making the dot operator act bind-like in C# - stuffihavemade
https://github.com/stuffihavemade/DotOverload

======
stuffihavemade
I wanted a way to have stuff like this

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1196031/evil-use-of-
maybe...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1196031/evil-use-of-maybe-monad-
and-extension-methods-in-c)

be more abstract than defining extension methods all over the place.
Unfortunately, my implementation is currently too slow for practical use (the
time it takes to compile the lambda is too long, ~0.1 seconds on a relatively
modern machine). I think that an evaling tree walker would be fast enough to
make this project practical, but I haven't had time to implement it.

